# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Robotic systems for automating aircraft, Reliable Robotics Corporation, automating aircrafts, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Reliable Robotics Corporation

----------


## Airicist

We believe aircraft should fly themselves

Aug 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Reliable Robotics completes successful test flights of remote-piloted passenger airplanes in U.S. airspace"

August 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Reliable Robotics: Automated Aviation

Oct 14, 2021




> Reliable Robotics was founded in 2017 with the mission to make air transport safer, more accessible and more affordable for everyone. 
> 
> In June 2020, nine months after the company made history with the first unmanned flight of a Cessna 172 Skyhawk, Reliable Robotics demonstrated automated landing of a larger aircraft, the Cessna 208 Cargomaster, on the third day of flight testing. This milestone highlights their versatile approach to autonomy, and that their system can be ported to other aircraft types.
> 
> The company’s Remotely Operated Aircraft System can unlock access to the more than 5,000 public airports across the United States without the need for additional ground infrastructure. Expanded routes for cargo deliveries, and eventually passenger operations, can better serve communities everywhere, particularly remote locations.
> 
> Reliable Robotics has designed, developed, simulated, integrated and demonstrated technologies that enable safe, remotely piloted cargo and passenger aircraft to coexist with others in the National Airspace System. 
> 
> Visit reliable.co to learn more on how autonomous aviation will transform how goods and people move around the planet.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Reliable Robotics lifts $100M to take autonomous cargo planes where none have gone before"

by Haje Jan Kamps
October 15, 2021

----------

